# hgh blue tops...



## BranchWarren (Feb 6, 2008)

amigos...listen

what do you think about the blue tops...

i say..if the source is good and legit...hgh blue tops could be good..

are they very different comparated to hygetropin and jintropin or ansonome?

many times i think that blue tops and jintro or hyge are the same hgh...the jin and hyge simply are labeled..what do you think about that?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

listen....

thats one bad post mate, care to re-word the fecker?


----------



## BranchWarren (Feb 6, 2008)

Five-O said:


> listen....
> 
> thats one bad post mate, care to re-word the fecker?


why?

what you don't understand?


----------



## D-TROPIN (May 13, 2008)

they are not the same powder as jintropin mate.....jin is 191aa and has the rights to the gene extraction method....all others will be 192aa...keifei(blue tops)...kexing ect(yellow tops!)

not gunna get into a debate about this cos i know a guy using blue tops and is still havin good gains at 7.5iu per day!

if you reeeeeeeaaaaly cant get anything else then i suppose blue tops will do the job but id rather pay extra for better quality

D


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Hyge is 191aa mate.

Also when you say blue tops, do you mean the 100 iu's cheapy kits, or the 200 iu getropin kits as both have blue tops but getropin is much better quality, with a pattern on the lid....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Although I don't think the difference between 191 and 192 is anything much tbh


----------



## BranchWarren (Feb 6, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Hyge is 191aa mate.
> 
> Also when you say blue tops, do you mean the 100 iu's cheapy kits, or the 200 iu getropin kits as both have blue tops but getropin is much better quality, with a pattern on the lid....


i say the vials generic with blue tops


----------



## BranchWarren (Feb 6, 2008)

getropin so do you think is good?

i have tried hygetropin, and i have had good gains, quality, skin


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

getropin is good stuff mate....i personally use hyge but getropin is good stuff.....


----------



## BranchWarren (Feb 6, 2008)

Robsta said:


> getropin is good stuff mate....i personally use hyge but getropin is good stuff.....


thank you bro


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

i have always found generic blue tops work well.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

is there a big price difference in the manufacturing of 191aa compared to 192aa

with all this so called 192 going around it must be a well cheaper/easier process i wouldve thought?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

The generic chineese blue tops gave me the worst sides of any GH I have ever used.

They were the cheapest too....lol


----------



## Toys4us (Aug 7, 2007)

I´m on Somatropin Simplexx right now and I must say this rocks compared to Blues. I do 2 iu ED and feel just as much or more than I did on 6 Blue. WOW!! They´re not cheap but damn you don´t get it better than that!


----------



## krieltje (Jun 15, 2006)

i am on hygetropins,tried bluetops,got nice swels


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

D-TROPIN said:


> they are not the same powder as jintropin mate.....jin is 191aa and has the rights to the gene extraction method....all others will be 192aa...keifei(blue tops)...kexing ect(yellow tops!)


WRONG WRONG you best go check when the patent ran out mate before posting it as a fact as they do not own the patent any more.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Blue Tops are generic so in nature will not have the stringent procedures as the licensed labs like Hygetropin/Ansomone/Jintropin.....although they are decent you have to also consider there is not one lab that produces blue tops there are at least 4 if not more so just because one person has had good results with blue tops does not mean another will do unless they are getting them from the same source...

i have used Blues and with decent results they certainly where not as good as the Hygetropin i use now but they did work.


----------



## D-TROPIN (May 13, 2008)

:thumbup1:



Pscarb said:


> WRONG WRONG you best go check when the patent ran out mate before posting it as a fact as they do not own the patent any more.....


:innocentoooops! :whistling:


----------



## ymir (Jun 4, 2007)

For some extra fatburning and nicer hair/skin is it worth running 10iu/day HGH year around, lets speculate that I can afford it.

What would the expected gains be after say 6 months+ Less fat? better sleep? better skin and hair? no real musclegain right?

And is it worth it at all if you are under 35 yold?

Cheers / ymir


----------



## bkotey (Mar 29, 2007)

WTF????? Everybody would react differently even so why? extra fatburning and nicer hair/skin?? lol I dont know?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Why do I get stiff joints on only 3iu when others take 12?


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

I have it on good information that with the current developments the cost in producing 191 is no more than the cost of producing 192 these days. Most if not all the Blue's will now be 191.

Obviously the quality control of "blues" is likely to be less than that of licenced jins etc. Some say all blues are 8iu. As previously stated there are 4 factories producing blues if not more so I dont believe this for one second each will have its own standards. You can also purchase 4iu blues so im certain a few sneeky sources will pass of 4iu as 10iu. On another note I know of a LOT of fake jins around produced in egypt so it swings and roundabouts.

One other point to add to D-tropins arguement that blues must be 191 when gen-sci held the patent, do you really think that the factories wishing to profit through making 191aa chain GH would pay any attention,,,, no chance mate,,,,, Yes it would be illegal but so is selling hormone powders, think about it.

Usually red welts are caused by less than perfectally sterile water and are really nothing too much to worry about.

I have just completed a blast cycle with nutropin AQ using 10iu EOD with 10iu of slin and I must say the results were better than running the same protocol with Blues.

However.... Consiering the Nutropin AQ costs much much more in comparison to the blues I could have ran 15iu with 10iu slin every day for almost twice as long. So taking into account a cost to effect ratio Blues win hands down for me.

Hacks are you saying you get stiff joints on 3iu blues and you dont with 12 of pharma?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

redman said:


> Hacks are you saying you get stiff joints on 3iu blues and you dont with 12 of pharma?


Anything over 2iu with the generic blue gives me bad sides, 2iu is the max I can run with the blue top.

I had similar sides with humatrope, not quite as bad, but it was just my jaw ached when chewing only.

That is the first side I notice.

I am on hyge @ 2iu and occasionally I get the stiff jaw when chewing but not very often.

On saizan, no amount gave me sides.

For some reason the blue's gave me the most sides.

It maybe that it is the strongest, but it was hands down by far the cheapest, with humatrope being about 15 times more expensive, but came from Mexico with a scrip they cut for you, to make things legal and all.

Well, that was until they burned me and I had to reverse the charges....lol

I also noticed the most fat loss with humatrope, no other GH has that effect from what I have noticed.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Redman NutropinAQ is the b0llocks mate i have been using it for the last 6months and it is miles better than any other GH but way more exspensive than any generic...


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> Redman NutropinAQ is the b0llocks mate i have been using it for the last 6months and it is miles better than any other GH but way more exspensive than any generic...


Back to the never ending question, if it is twice as good, but 3 times the cost, is it not better to just use more generic?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

ymir said:


> For some extra fatburning and nicer hair/skin is it worth running 10iu/day HGH year around, lets speculate that I can afford it.
> 
> What would the expected gains be after say 6 months+ Less fat? better sleep? better skin and hair? no real musclegain right?
> 
> ...


 10iu per day??? Nah mate you wouldnt enjoy that after a while the side effects would become very unplesant plus would you intend on running tyroid and insulin the whole time with it ear round?!


----------



## ymir (Jun 4, 2007)

Con said:


> 10iu per day??? Nah mate you wouldnt enjoy that after a while the side effects would become very unplesant plus would you intend on running tyroid and insulin the whole time with it ear round?!


maybe 5iu 5on 2off would be a good start? then 650 iu lasts about 6 months.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Nytol said:


> Back to the never ending question, if it is twice as good, but 3 times the cost, is it not better to just use more generic?


 in the off season i would go with Generic or chinese pharma mainly because of cost issues but running into a show now there's a different story definatly use pharma then


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

Nytol said:


> Back to the never ending question, if it is twice as good, but 3 times the cost, is it not better to just use more generic?


It more like 4 times the cost! and 25% better!

The reason I asked Hacks about the GH sides is because....

I have ran 10iuGH/10slin post workout (blues) and get the usual joint pain etc. With the nutropin AQ I havent. However I do get massive pain in my bank balance!

Its interesting that hacks and some others I have spoked also get simular sides using chinese Pharma Jins hyg's etc but I havent so far come across anybody who gets sides from western Pharma GH.

Ill still use blues as my number 1 choice as the cost cannot be beaten.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Western pharma GH is the most expensive of all........I cant afford to even run that low dose yet alone something that would allow me to have sides.

Worst GH I ever had was Saizan, I never noticed anthing with that, but loss of money.

It may have been old though, it was room temp for a while. Said on the box to store that way though. I have never stored it that way.

I bought if off of a dude.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

redman said:


> Its interesting that hacks and some others I have spoked also get simular sides using chinese Pharma Jins hyg's etc but I havent so far come across anybody who gets sides from western Pharma GH.


I've never used pharma GH, just Hyges and Blues, so cant comment, you have any theory on the above?


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

Nytol said:


> I've never used pharma GH, just Hyges and Blues, so cant comment, you have any theory on the above?


As of yet I really dont know why!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i do agree when i am at home i will take 10iu's of nutropin with no sides to speak of and when i am away i will take 10iu's of blues no significant sides but more than the pharms weird really....


----------



## Rafael BR (Sep 24, 2008)

No source request's and no price discussions, that is two you did in one post.


----------

